# Counter projection



## PaulR (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a transaction counter in a box office, the counter pretty much runs the full length of the room. If the edge of the counter protrudes 6" into the space would it be a violation of the 4 inch protrusion limit? People will basically approach various windows at the counter to buy tickets to events, the arrangement is similar to a bank teller. Before you ask, yes there is a 30 inch portion of the counter with two windows.

thanks!


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 7, 2017)

If it runs wall to wall it is not a projection but how does a wheelchair user approach perpendicular to the 30" portion to sign documents, 6" is not deep enough.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2017)

I would say no in this case since it extends the full length of the room it is a Que space or service counter and the space is not along an exit access path therefore the counter is not a protruding object.


----------



## PaulR (Jun 8, 2017)

ADAguy, good question. I just double checked and it looks like the low counter is configured to allow a parallel approach.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 8, 2017)

Perpendicular approach is preferred as it allows both left and right handed approach or you will need more maneuvering space for a parallel approach.


----------

